
How Chinese Apps Handled Covid-19 - dangrover
http://dangrover.com/blog/2020/04/05/covid-in-ui.html
======
m0zg
Except of course nobody believes they actually "handled" it. In the absence of
a vaccine, even partial lifting of restrictions would lead to thousands and
thousands of infections daily, if the number out of China were actually real.
Which they are not.

